# New Paper Pieced STAR block



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This STAR was made to enter into the BabyLock contest I posted about before. I think it would be really neat to win something.
I still need to take the paper off the back and re-press it. It's taken about 3 evenings to make it.

TC - sancraft
What do you think of it?

Angie

the photo is linked to my webshots album of the paperpiecing instructions album, and you can see it larger there if you click on it.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW Angie - I'm no expert but that is gorgeous

hoggie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Stunning!
Absolutely stunning!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Angie, that is beautiful!! I love all the colors, and it must have taken hours. I hope you win the vacation and / or the new machine!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! That is beautiful!

-Joy


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

That is really pretty, is it an original design? Where can I get the pattern???
Thanks,


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's the center block of the 2000 wall hanging... from this site.

http://www.caroldoak.com/free-quilt-patterns.php

Angie


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Angie
That is a very stunning star block and after reviewing the others in the contest, I have to admit - you have a potential winner there! Fingers crossed for you! The colours you used really work together to make the star design pop! Excellent choice! :dance:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Angie - that is very impressive! I love the fabric choices and looks like a great job. Enter it, and good luck!

Halo


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

~~WOW ~~
That is really beautiful !!!
LOVE IT !!!!
Hope you win!!!
You have my vote !!!!
Those are beautiful colors !!!!
Beautiful work !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just entered, and uploaded a different photo of the block.

Here is something interesting and I may need your help... from the web page

"Starting January 27, 2008, you will vote for best quilt block on www.babylock.com/dreams and select the Grand Prize winner from one of the 12 semi-finalists. Grand Prize: A trip to Paducah, Kentucky to play the I'm Dreaming of a Quilt game with a chance to win $10,000.00 cash! "

http://www.babylock.com/dreams/


So, take a look and when it's time. I'll probably post again asking for your help if you like my block.

Angie

here's the photo I entered:


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh I will vote for you for sure, and I'm sure everyone else will too! Good Luck!


PS But you gotta tell them you need like 1,500 tickets to the show!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...that's pretty!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Angie, the colors and hues you used are fantastic. I love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What's funny is that this is just fabrics I have around the house and had bought for a different quilt project. 

They are all tye died types. 

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And Thank you for all the kind words.
I only learned paper piecing in Oct or Nov of the past year, and this is about the 6th or 7th block I've made and the hardest. I figure it has 56 pieces in it.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! that is a beautiful block! So colorful.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

You're block is so pretty. I wish I had your color sense. Keep us posted so we can do our part to ensure you're the winner. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you as the contest progresses.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Wow, Angie, it's wonderful!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Thats beautiful angie.. and if you win and come to Paducah, I will have to meet ya! I live 45 mins from Paducah!

I checked out the site, and yours is beautiful, but I am a bit BIASED as to the giraffe one!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.babylock.com/dreams/entries/

I don't see mine up yet, I do have the email that says they have it as of Thursday night. I'm anxiously awaiting seeing it up there with the rest.

And Giraffe-baby - if I make it to Puducah, I'll get in touch with you. 

Angie


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Beautiful--I think you're fabric choices are better than the rest! 

You might just get me to try paper piecing again (someday, ha ha). It does seem the perfect method for this type of block--such nice points!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah!!!! it's finally showing in the group of entries...

http://www.babylock.com/dreams/entries/

And I'm pretty sure I've talked two more HT members into entering... Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

(sneaky way to have a chance to meet them and run thru a fabric store together).

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Yeah!!!! it's finally showing in the group of entries...
> 
> http://www.babylock.com/dreams/entries/
> 
> ...



Good Luck, Angie! I really like yours the best! :dance:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tammy - Your's is in the #3 position, and the colors and the photo really look GOOD!

Angie


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I just love those colors together!!!!


----------

